# Steam paddler engine project



## m_kilde (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi All

Now my next project is finished in the virtual world, now I have to go to the shop and see if I can make the pile of material tranform into something that will look like the digital form.

Any comment is welcome before I start cutting metal







Mogens


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks great!! What software are you using?---Brian


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Brian

Well I'm using Pro/Desktop - old 3D, maybe not fancy, but very effective.

Mogens


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice model. I have never heard of Pro-desktop.


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 29, 2009)

Mogens,
You don't give us an indication of the size and scale of the model, and I don't suppose that matters, but one thing I would do if you haven't planned so already is to add adjustable valve and piston rod glands. Another nice aesthetic touch would be to make the crankshaft bearing caps crowned.

Very nice 3-D work.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 29, 2009)

Can you export that as parasolid (.x-t) files, or .step files?


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments

Harry
I've made the some curve on the bearing brackets, if this is what you mean






The valve control I intend to make exact thus no need for adjusting  - A nice feature when working in 3D, you can simulate all movements during constuction
The Engine overall size : Length=120mm Width =80mm Height=60mm


Brian
Yes - Prod/Desktop can make step-files of the part-file


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 30, 2009)

m_kilde  said:
			
		

> The valve control I intend to make exact thus no need for adjusting


Mogens,
I was referring to the valve _glands_ rather than the rods or stems. Even if it's just a simple screw-in gland with an O-ring seal the engine will benefit from having glands. I'll see if I can add a photo later.

On the bearing caps, yes, that was what I meant. You have a good opportunity to add a little prototypical practice to your model although they had a lot more crown than this. I'm trying to fnd a good photo example of this to post also.


----------



## tel (Oct 30, 2009)

This early engine of mine has both


----------



## Artie (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like a great concept mate. Do you plan on fitting it to a model? Thats probably my only desire for some of these gorgeous engines built on here... place them in a working situation... my next build is also a paddlesteamer model (1,5 metres long)... looking forward to see it all happen... LOTS of pics please...

Tel, maaaate.... is that featured in a build write up somewhere.... looks like she has real character..... details young fella....

Cheers to all

Rob


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Artie

I only plan to make a running engine, as with all my other projects.
I will try to remember to send pictures in this forum, during the build


----------



## kvom (Oct 30, 2009)

While overall the engine looks terrific, I don't really care for the crosshead guides bolted to the block. Other than esthetics, I wonder if there might not be too much flex at the unsupported ends.


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Oct 31, 2009)

Any chance of creating a set of plans for this engine? I would be extremely interested as I believe many others would.

Thank you......Greg K.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 31, 2009)

If you click on this fellows website, it appears that he sells the plans.


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks great!

I would agree with kvom....there would be an outboard brace on those cross head guides....

Dave


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Nov 1, 2009)

This one doesn't appear to be listed on his site yet. I only found 4 different engine plans for sale. Maybe after this one is actually built.

Greg


----------



## m_kilde (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi All

It's correct that I sell plans for my projects on my website, I do how ever intend to publish the building of my projects in magazine, like the Home Shop Machinist magazine

So far I have had 2 larger projects (and more small ones) published.

I do not intend to sell my projects in this forum, but participate to give a little inspiration, I do how ever get much more from you guys.

My interest in this hobby is construction and build, when I'm finished on a project, I put the engine aside and start a new project - you may say I'm crazy, but thats how I do it.

When I show my engines to other people, some ask "What can it be used for ?" - I ask them "What can a jigpuzzle be used for ?"


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi 
very nice design :bow:,,,,,,,,,,i see you plans are priced very reasonably Thm:

Regards Rob


----------



## GWRdriver (Nov 1, 2009)

Mogens,
OK I'm back (just as you feared) with some illustrations - not the best but sufficient I think.

Illustration A is of a typical and basic model piston rod gland. This one had retaining studs but one that is screwed in would function in the same way. Aside from being found on every steam engine, the gland does several things, mainly it preserves steam (or air, if that's what you run on) by sealing the rod. The other important thing it does is soften the rear cylinder head "hole", so to peak, and allows the "hole" to accomodate a small amount of radial movement in piston rod. It also serves to minimize the potential for metal to metal contact at the gland in all but the most extreme circumstances. The actual hole is bored slightly oversized to the rod and the difference is made up by the soft packing, traditionally with graphited yarn and more commonly nowadays with O-rings. The same benefits apply to the valve rods also. Glands really should be a part of a good engine design even in very small sizes. 

Illustration B shows the ghosted outline of a typical main crankshaft bearing cap. As this example shows, on many engines they tended to have a fairly high crown and typically extend over the outside faces of the bearing pedestals to hold those in aligment. For model engines this bit of fluff is obviously structurally unnecessary but small touches like this which are not all that difficult to do, and which would have been typical of the prototypes for your engine, I think make a pleasant aesthetic contribution to any design.

I see one other area I think I would look at again, and that is the amount of metal you have put around the main rod connection at the crosshead. I would make that area a little beefier, surround the rod pin with a bit more crosshead metal. This would make for a better connection and longer life and I think there is ample space and opportunity to do that.

I anxiously await photos of your progress.


----------



## m_kilde (Nov 1, 2009)

hello Harry

Thankyou for the input.

I might follow your sugestion on a gland around the piston rod, previous engines I made just with a reamed hole in brass, has how ever been running nicely for many hours with compressed air.

Thank you again


----------



## GWRdriver (Nov 1, 2009)

Mogens,
I know you will do (or should do) what works best for you. I envy your 3-D skills. I am a 20 year Cad user but never took the time to learn 3-D.


----------



## m_kilde (Nov 1, 2009)

Well Harry

What should keep you learning 3D CAD

Just browsed thru your picture gallery - nice bunch of work


----------



## GWRdriver (Nov 1, 2009)

m_kilde  said:
			
		

> What should keep you learning 3D CAD


Failure to be able to pick it up quickly and instinctually in a few hours time, the lack of need for it in my work and hobby, and last but not least the expectation of my employers that I produce quickly and prolifically in 2-D or get the sack! ;D


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Nov 3, 2009)

m_kilde, I didn't want to use this thread for this, however, I don't know how else to communicate to you. 
I went on your site and had interest in 2 of your models, the "Nautic" and the "Side Lever Engine". I tried sending you an e-mail to inquire about them and ask a couple questions about them as well as this new design and I got a message stating that you would not accept my e-mail. I took great offense to that and am now reluctant to order. Why post an e-mail on your site if you don't want people to use it?  
Again, I knew of no other way to contact you. I hope this is just a minor error somewhere.
I was looking forward to doing business with you.

Greg


----------



## m_kilde (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Greg

I'm very sorry if you were offended by trying to send me an email.

I think you have copied my mail adress including the "&#91;]" around the "@", I have put these keys in my mail adress to avoid too much spam, all you have to do, is to remove the "&#91;]" before sending.

Hope you can forgive me this trouble


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll give her a try. I figured it may have been something simple.
Thank you.

Greg


----------

